# Cibie lights.



## ASB08 (Jan 7, 2009)

i am considering some driving lights. hella, and cibie seem to be two reputable brand names. However i am leaning towards the Cibie. has anyone had any experience with either brand?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Cibie lights. (ASB08)*

That all depends. What are you looking for in a light, what size, and what kind of car are these going on?
I'm a bit of a lighting whore.


----------



## CaptainQualude (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Cibie lights. (ASB08)*

I have, but it's with E-codes many years ago. Cibie made the best two way headlights years ago. Bright as hell with a distinct horizontal cutoff. I've never had a set anything like that since then, & I've had Hella E-codes & factory HID's also.


----------



## ASB08 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Cibie lights. (dubdaze68)*

i know its been a while but i am planning on a set for my Mk2 GTI 8v


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Cibie lights. (ASB08)*

Hello Indiana. Since you've been off for a while, I just wondered if you ever make it down to Pittsburgh, considering you're a hop, skip and a jump away.


----------



## ASB08 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Cibie lights. (dubdaze68)*

Actually i go there quite a bit


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Cibie lights. (ASB08)*

Well, lurk in the Pittsburgh thread if you're ever coming down. Kinda slow right now, but GTGs do happen down here.


----------



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Cibie lights. (dubdaze68)*

I have always used Hella; figuring if I thought enough to drive German engineering, it only made sense to use it to light up the road. If you drove an 1800 pound Renault which uses only 3 lug nuts to hold on the wheels, it would make sense to buy Cibie lighting.








This link gives a very comprehensive history of lighting. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headlamps


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Cibie lights. (MrQship)*

Funny, then, that most German RACE teams (hell, racers period) in Rally, Sports Cars, and endurance chose French manufacturers like S.E.V. Marchal and Cibie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Cibie lights. (ASB08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ASB08* »_ i am considering some driving lights. hella, and cibie seem to be two reputable brand names. However i am leaning towards the Cibie. has anyone had any experience with either brand?

The only brand I have experience with for driving lights is Hella.
I loved my Hella FF1000. My friend had Hella Rallye 4000's on his WRX...


----------



## ASB08 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Cibie lights. (dubdaze68)*

anybody know where i can buy a set?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Cibie lights. (ASB08)*

for the hella and some other stuff,
http://www.rallylights.com
Good guys, quick service, knowledgable.
For the Cibie stuff, I recommend Daniel Stern.
http://www.danielsternlighting.com
If there's anything to be known about lighting, he knows it.


----------

